# Field Parole Officer Test



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello All,

Currently a state CO in MA and am interested in becoming a Field Parole Officer. I have looked on the state website for civil service test but there is only a test for parole officer and not field parole officer specifically. Do you take the test and get sorted into either transitional parole and field parole ? Asking because the pay difference seems significant and would just rather be field. What are the steps involved ? Is there an academy ? How does job placement work after the fact ? How hard is it to get in ? Any info would help. 

Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Duplicate thread/post locked


----------

